# Ruido en Preamp para Mic para PC



## gabimem (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola, tengo un problema con un preamplificador de bajo ruido que quiero adaptarle a mi PC, en el exterior el pre funciona muy bién, pero al introducirlo en el gabinete se escuchan muchos ruidos provenientes de los discos duros y que se yo de donde más! Por favor si alguien podria ayudarme! El circuito esta dentro de una cajita metálica que diseñe para introducir en un espacio libre para unidad de diskette, y uso la entrada de AUX que tiene la placa de sonido incorporada. Cabe destacar que con las mismas conexiones pero con el circuito fuera del gabinete sale mejor y con alimentación separada mejor aún. El circuito lo bajé de esta dirección: http://sound.whsites.net/project13.htm
Gracias.


----------



## chuko (Nov 30, 2006)

Proba de conectar el chasis a tierra física


----------



## gabimem (Nov 30, 2006)

Ya probé, está conectado a tierra, pero el ruido sigue


----------



## Dano (Dic 1, 2006)

Comprueba que torre tenga buena tierra


----------



## JV (Dic 1, 2006)

La alimentacion supongo que proviene de la fuente de la PC, en el pre hay algun capacitor de filtrado? tambien deberias colocar alguna perlita de ferrite para absorver el ruido de alta frecuencia. La entrada de audio es un cable proveniente de la placa de sonido? esta con un cable mallado de buena calidad?


----------



## gabimem (Dic 1, 2006)

La entrada de audio un mic dinámico, tiene un capacitor de 10uF en la entrada, la salida es un cable mallado del tipo estereo fino, es que son dos circuitos identicos, uno para cada canal, que van conectado a la tarjeta, en la alimentación hay un condensador de 100uF creo, no me acuerdo bién, como es eso de la perlita de ferrite? creo que la tierra podría ser "mala" es que está conectado al neutro de la línea, para una conexión independiente me resultaría difícil por que estoy en un dpto.


----------



## JV (Dic 4, 2006)

Las perlitas de ferrite son similares a los toroides de ferrite que se utilizan para hacer bobinas pero de menor tamaño, por eso lo de perlita    . Podrias ver de pasar el cable de alimentacion dando una vuelta adentro de un toroide como los de las fuente de PC. 

Otra opcion seria aislar del gabiente de PC el pre y conectar a masa el gabinete de este. Es una jaula de Faraday no tan efectiva como la tierra real pero funciona.


----------

